# Just Got Ours Saturday! 2009 Krs23



## rahrahrah (Nov 27, 2008)

Just wanted to send a quick Hello to All from Kentucky! We look forward to learning all about our new toy and new ventures ahead. Taking our first trip in the morning to Indiana for the Holiday. Hope you all have a nice Thanksgiving


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations and have a GREAT maiden voyage. Don't forget the camera....we lovvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeee pictures!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Rebecca & Scott









Welcome and Congratulations!!! 

Have a great maiden voyage and a very Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers...Glad you found us!!

















Have a great maiden voyage and a Happy Thanksgiving!







*


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Rebecca & Scott!!!*


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello & welcome Rebecca & Scott from Kentucky

Congrats on your new toy & hope you all have a great trip & HAPPY THANKSGIVING.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your recent purchase!

Welcome to our little piece of cyberspace!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!
Have a safe and enjoyable maiden trip and Thanksgiving









David


----------



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

From one Kentuckian to another.....Happy Turkey Day. Be safe on the trip and you WILL love your new Outback. Welcome to the clan...LOL


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY!

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your OUTBACK

Bob


----------



## rahrahrah (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello to all! We had a very enjoyable first trip with the new camper! No problems. Equalizer hitch and Prodigy Brake controller, along with my 07 Silverado were gerat. Traveling I-65 through Kentucky and Indiana was a breeze. Even in the hills, we did not feel as if we were towing any sort of load.

I posted of picture of Scott and Avery, the grandson, in the slide out. Captain and Little Roo! The baby had way soooo much fun in the camper. Playing hide and seek with the curtains, playing with the blinds... it was too much fun!

I hope you all had a wonderful weekend too! I look forward to meeting many of you in our travels and learning so many things about rv'ing.

Rebecca


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on a successful first trip! I see your from BG? The company I work for has a plant in Bowling Green and I 
visit there quite a bit. Last trip, I went through the Corvette assembly plant!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad to hear your trip went great!! We haven't had our outback yet on our maiden voyage and are patiently waiting for the spring to get out!!









Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!!


----------

